# Grooming Questions



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We use something called "horse shavers" for the whiskers and wild hairs in the face. Hope that helps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Are you talking about the whiskers Calistar? I think most people leave whiskers on, unless they are showing in the conformation ring ~ and even then, some leave them on there too.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphys eyebrows were very long when young and have shortened on their own. My vet said not to cut them,,,,,he needs them!!! I guess they have a protection warning for his eyes....my thought.


----------

